# Finally revealed. My FH project.



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, a few months back when I was still working at the lps, I set up a small 21g tank with the intention of getting the 1st picks on our new shipment of baby FHs. I got three, this is the one i'm keeping. He is living right now with my large oscar in my 90g. People of pfury, I present to you, Kano!

Kano the flowerhorn
View attachment 125245


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice FH-Should turn out to be beauty from the looks of it!!!!!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice FH-Should turn out to be beauty from the looks of it!!!!!


Thanks AK, i'm really excited to see how he's gonna progess. He's been putting on tons of weight so it won't be long until I can post a monster update.


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

NICE FH & setup. The water is so clear and the plants. It looks like your FH is swimming in mid-air instead of being trap inside a tank.









So do the black stripes slowly disappear? I have one just like it that no one wants. Currently, he's about 3" long but only 1/3 of him is read instead of completely red like yours. Would you happen to know the value of your FH in USD?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude, how big is urs? are u sure that things a baby? if it is, then its got a very nice sign of a kok.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

hieuey said:


> dude, how big is urs? are u sure that things a baby? if it is, then its got a very nice sign of a kok.


He's not quite a baby. I would peg him at about 4"- 5" . I got him when he was the size of my thumbnail though, so it's a real treat to see him turn out so colorful and healthy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Nice FH-Should turn out to be beauty from the looks of it!!!!!


Thanks AK, i'm really excited to see how he's gonna progess. He's been putting on tons of weight so it won't be long until I can post a monster update.
[/quote]

Glad to hear it man-it will be interesting to see what kind of coloration he has too when he gets a bit bigger-What is his personality like right now!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice FH. most def. Its got alot of flowers.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice FH-Should turn out to be beauty from the looks of it!!!!!


Thanks AK, i'm really excited to see how he's gonna progess. He's been putting on tons of weight so it won't be long until I can post a monster update.
[/quote]

Glad to hear it man-it will be interesting to see what kind of coloration he has too when he gets a bit bigger-What is his personality like right now!!!!!








[/quote]

He was pretty pushy with the females but now that he's alone with mayhem (much larger oscar) he is like every other fish i've kept in the 90g. There is never any real violence between them but my oscar is of course the alpha fish and sometimes gives the FH a chase. He was behaved the same way with most of his tankmates so I'm confident that they will be able to share this tank for some time yet.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Looking good


Thnx dev


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, he looks really good. I think U got a keeper there. How big is it right now?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Nice FH-Should turn out to be beauty from the looks of it!!!!!


Thanks AK, i'm really excited to see how he's gonna progess. He's been putting on tons of weight so it won't be long until I can post a monster update.
[/quote]

Glad to hear it man-it will be interesting to see what kind of coloration he has too when he gets a bit bigger-What is his personality like right now!!!!!








[/quote]

He was pretty pushy with the females but now that he's alone with mayhem (much larger oscar) he is like every other fish i've kept in the 90g. There is never any real violence between them but my oscar is of course the alpha fish and sometimes gives the FH a chase. He was behaved the same way with most of his tankmates so I'm confident that they will be able to share this tank for some time yet.
[/quote]

Untill that day he remembers he is part Trimac. then all hell will break loose.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Nice FH-Should turn out to be beauty from the looks of it!!!!!


Thanks AK, i'm really excited to see how he's gonna progess. He's been putting on tons of weight so it won't be long until I can post a monster update.
[/quote]

Glad to hear it man-it will be interesting to see what kind of coloration he has too when he gets a bit bigger-What is his personality like right now!!!!!








[/quote]

He was pretty pushy with the females but now that he's alone with mayhem (much larger oscar) he is like every other fish i've kept in the 90g. There is never any real violence between them but my oscar is of course the alpha fish and sometimes gives the FH a chase. He was behaved the same way with most of his tankmates so I'm confident that they will be able to share this tank for some time yet.
[/quote]

Untill that day he remembers he is part Trimac. then all hell will break loose.
[/quote]

Yep sssoooo true-Mine will basically kill n e thing I introduce into his tank-it just doesn't matter what I put in there he will go nuts and have it killed in seconds!!!! Just give it some time and I'm pretty sure that fh will own that yank!!!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

just wanna ask what type of FH is that?? nice coloration at that size, i may say...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

fish lover said:


> just wanna ask what type of FH is that?? nice coloration at that size, i may say...


Thanks very much for the comment. I have absolutely no idea what kind of FH it is though.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice flowerhorn where you get the name from.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

lewis said:


> Nice flowerhorn where you get the name from.


mortal kombat!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You got a zz fh man-what strand-who knows


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> You got a zz fh man-what strand-who knows


Thanks AK. I had no idea if it was even a real flowerhorn. The place I got it from is completely fucked.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> You got a zz fh man-what strand-who knows


Thanks AK. I had no idea if it was even a real flowerhorn. The place I got it from is completely fucked.
[/quote]

Not a problem man-I can also tell you your has taken strong trimac genes as well-It looks like mine-Just colored up alot better than mine!!!!


----------



## Ak632 (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful looking flowerhorn


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL said:


> Beautiful looking flowerhorn


Thanks man. It's ridiculous to say, but he's even put on some good weight since I took that pic. I'll try to get another one up asap.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool pics


----------

